# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > تالار های مرتبط با شبکه و امنیت > شبکه و Networking‌ >  مشکل *** و ارور 721 و 800 (فوری فوری)

## ehsan248

باسلام
  تو  اداره یک وی پی ان داریم که با NTTac اینترنت می دیم به کاربرامون !!
ولی یکی از کاربران که می خوام متصلش کنم IP می گیره ولی بعد از Verify پاسورد و نام کاربری 
ERROR 721  رو می ده !!
کابلش رو در میارم میزنم به کامپیوتره کناریش مشکلی نداره با همون یوسر پسور وارد می شه !!!
هر کاریش کردم نشد !!!
کمکم کنید !!!

----------


## online_mansoor2007

جندتا احتمال وجود داره :
1- تنظيمات *** شما صحيح نيست
2- سيستم آي پي نداره يا اي پي هم رنج شبكه نداره 
3- پروتكل *** بر روي اون سيستم بسته هست . 

بررسي بفرماييد

----------


## kazem20

سلام دانشگاه ما هم اینترنتش رو با *** به دانشجو ها میده ولی لپ تاپ من هم همین error 800 رومیده نمیدونم چیکارش کنم اگه میشه راهنمایی کنید

----------

